# مبروك يا عروسة _ القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك يا عروسة
 القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي

*





* 
رسالة غريغوريوس اللاهوتي
 للعروس أولمبياس 
بمناسبة حفل عرسها

 
ما أجمل هدية أقدمها في هذا اليوم المشهود، لأنه لا شيء على الإطلاق أفضل وأخلص من نصيحة أبوية.

يا إبنتي ليس بعظمة الجهاز ولا بالجواهر الغالية، ولا بجمال الشعر المصفف، تكون زينة المرأة العاقلة الحكيمة. دعي عنك هذه الأباطيل، وهذه الرغبة الحمقاء في أن تحوزي إعجاب أولئك الذين لا يعرفون قداسة الحياة. أحبي الحشمة والعفة والطهارة وأحفظي نفسك في قداسة. فهكذا يكون جمال النفس، فليس شيء في الكون أجمل من سيدة تعيش في إحتشام.

أول كل شيء، أحبي الله، ومن ثمار هذه المحبة الإلهية يكون تكريمك لزوجك، لأنه هو عين حياتك، والوحيد في العالم الذي يجب أن يكون محبوباً منك. أحبيه أيضاً أكثر لأن نفسه الأمينة لا تحترق إلا من أجلك. ولكن أحرصي ألا تظهري أمامه بكبرياء، بينما يلبي هو كل رغباتك. يمكن أن تمل النفس من كل شيء، ولكن بروح مُحِبة تنطفئ النيران سريعاً.

في تكريمك لزوجك أحرصي ألا تتباهي سواء بمكانتك أو مركزك. فلا تفتخري بكبرياء بأنك من نسل ودم عريق، بل أهربي من الغرور والزهو، وليكن لك لسان فطن حاذق، فمعرفة كيفية السير في شروط الزواج المقدس هي اعظم معرفة. فبين الزوجين يكون كل شيء مشتركاً، الأفراح والأحزان. إخضعي لزوجك وإذ كان متضايقاً غاضباً ساعديه وكوني له مُعينة في كل أعماله، وبكلام لطيف بشوش وبنصيحة وافية عزيه في متاعبه وآلامه. فعندما يزمجر الأسد نتوقع الآلاف من الضحايا، والذي يُروضه ويُطعمه يستطيع أن يُهدئه بمهارة وحذق وليس بالقوة. لا تلومي أبداً زوجك على أي خسارة تحدث بالمنزل. فإذا كانت الأشياء ثمينة وغالية عليكِ فهي غالية عليه بالأكثر. تجنبي المشاحنات ولا تؤنبيه البتة على أي شيء ولو وقع في خطأ، فلا يلذعه لسانك بأي كلام جارح. وقدمي التقدير لأولئك الذين يحبهم.

البساطة في كل شيء محبوبة ومرغوب فيها، فكم بالحري تكون محبوبة في الجنس اللطيف. لتكن البساطة دائماً فيكِن ولتكن هي سمة نفسك المحبوبةن وليكتشف زوجك ذلك فيكِ. شاركيه في الفراح وأيضاً الحزان، في المرض وفي الصحة، لأنه بهذا يتحقق السلام الذي يكمن فيه غنى وعظمة المنزل العريق.

أخبريه بإشتياقاتك، لكن ليكن له في كل مرة الكلمة الولى، وليكن دائماً هو الغالب. إذا كان حزيناً، ليظهر على وجهك مشاركته، لتكوني رفيقة له في آلامه. فهو سيتعزى عندما يرى أنك تشاركينه بحق ألمه، فتحدثي معه بوجه بشوش حتى يتعافى من حزنه. في الضيق تكون المرأة الحكيمة ملاذاً وديعاً هادئاً.

لتنشغل نفسك بالعمل اليدوي، وليكن إهتمامك بالكتب المقدسة، كلام مخلص البشر. وليهتم زوجك في الخارج باعماله بكل عناية ودقة، ولتهتم الزوجة بكل عناية باعمالها المنزلية اليومية.

تجنبي الملاهي العامة والإجتماعات الصاخبة، التي يُسرع إليها المئات، والتي يتعكر بها المتضع العفيف من النظرات الشريرة، فقد تصيبه العيون بنظرة أو شهوة رديئة فيُعاني ويتالم منها أو يُعجب بها، فدائماً تحل الكارثة عندما يفقد الشخص عفته.

لتكن زيارتك للأماكن المقدسة في صُحبة النفوس الشريفة، وواظبي على حضور الصلوات، لتستطيعي الصمود بنفس مستعدة أمام فخاخ الشرير.

ليكن بيتك الغالي هو مدينتك ومكان نزهتك. إحرصي على هذا الهدف النافع في ألا يراك أحد بإستثناء الأقارب الشرفاء، والشيوخ والعجائزن فأحاديثهم وأقوالهم أفضل من أفكار الشباب الطائشة. لا تختلطي بالسيدات ذوات النظرات الشريرة اللواتي يسود عقلهن الشك والرياء، ويتسمن بعدم الحكمة. أي إنسان ذو سيرة فاضلة إحرصي على إستقباله في بيتكما، إلا في حالة أن قدومه لا يروق في عينيَّ زوجك. فما المنفعة أو الشرف الذي ستجنيه منه حتى تقضلينه على زوجك الذي تُشاركينه سعادته؟!

لا يكن لك نفسُ متفاخرة بل قلب كريم سخي، قادر أن يتخطى فخاخ شرور ورذائل هذا العالم الخادع والبحر الخطر، فتجنبي المغريات. إن أجمل وأعجب ما في حياة المراة هو ان تكون حياتها مستترة عن الجميع. تجنبي الولائم والحفلات حيث لا يوجد سوى المزاح، ويحيا المرء في طياشة، لأن النفس الحكيمة تذوب كالشمع في الحرارة.

ليكن قلبك دائماً في سلام، فلا تغضبي ولا يتعكر صفوك وهدوءك. لتكن أذناك مصغيتين لكل ما هو حكيم، إغلقيهما تجاه الشرور. ولتكن عيناك إلى أسفل كأنها لا ترى شيئاً، وترنو دائماً بالنظر إلى الأرض.

قللي أحاديثك لأن اللسان يسبب المتاعب، والصمت المناسب أفضل من كلمة مقولة في غير وقتها. سيري بإتضاع وليكن الاخرون في إشتياق لسماع حديثك. فالمراة المتكبرة والطائشة لا تحيا بحكمة. أقتدي فقط بالحكيمة ثيؤدوسيا المثال الذي ليس له نظير.

يا إبنتي العزيزة، إتبعي مدبرتك ذات النصائح الأمينة، شقيقة العزيز إمفيليكوس ذي الفم البليغ الذي جذب إليه الكثير من السامعين.

إصغي لعظاتي بقلب كله إجتهاد، عندما أعظ في كنيسة مدينتكم.

بإتباعك يا إبنتي لنصائحي تربحين زوجك الأمين لله ولكِ.

وأخيراً أطلب لكِ من العظمة الإلهية، وسيد كل البشرية، أن يهبكما ثمراً مقدساً بالعديد من البنين الحكماء القديسين، يرنمون بأصوات شجية للملكوت العذب ولملك السموات، الذي خلقنا من العدم، وإليه تشتاق كل نفس في كل جهات الأرض.



المرجع: كتاب " القديسة أولمبياس الشماسة"، إصدار دير الشهيد أبي سيفين للراهبات بمصر القديمة.

منقول*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااائع

ونصائح غاليه وقيمه 

شكرااااااااااااااا اخى النهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك المميزه 

بصراحه كان نفسى اقيم الموضوع لكن للاسف مينفعش​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ونصائح غاليه وقيمه
> 
> ...


*مرورك هو أجمل تقييم لى

شرفنى جدا
شكراااا
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع متميز كالعادة
مرسي للنصائح المهمة استاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## loly80 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

agmal modoo ana kareto fee hayatee

rabna yaodek

begad modoo amel zay

kenze lazem taktaneh kool zoga we kool bent kabl gowazha
lazem tekrah


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*نصاااااااااااااايح رووووووووووووووووعه​​* *ربنا يجعلها منفعه للكل​​* *ربنا يباركك حضرتك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراااا
للمرور والتقييم
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

loly80 قال:


> agmal modoo ana kareto fee hayatee
> 
> rabna yaodek
> 
> ...


*شكراااا للمرور الغالى جدا
يسوع يباركك*​ 
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *نصاااااااااااااايح رووووووووووووووووعه​​* *ربنا يجعلها منفعه للكل​​* *ربنا يباركك حضرتك استاذى النهيسى​​*


*شكراااا
للتقييم والذوق
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نصائح مفيده فعلا ياريت كلنا نتبعها شكرا اساتذى لتعبك


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> نصائح مفيده فعلا ياريت كلنا نتبعها شكرا اساتذى لتعبك


*شكرا لتقيييمك ومرورك الغالى جدا
يسوع يباركك
*​


----------

